# CM after ovulation- what is normal?



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

So I am charting to avoid right now. My baby is 11 weeks old, and this is my first postpartum cycle. I wasn't actually sure that the "period" I've charted was actually a period, but from the looks of my chart I think I've confirmed ovulation, so I guess it must have been. Right? I think? Anyway, in the past I've always had several dry days after O, but this time I've had mostly clear, somewhat stretchy CM following O. Not as stretchy as EWCM, but clearer and thinner than what I would normally call "creamy". (And is not leftover semen, as we've been abstaining...TTA and all) I have been recording it as sticky or creamy based on how much it stretches, but it is making me second guess ovulation- though my temps definitely suggest O....right? Thoughts, anyone? Please? http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1aad2c/">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Seems like charting to avoid at 11 weeks postpartum will be a challenge. Anyone have some good advice for this mama?


----------

